# Age of Mythology Graphics Issue



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello, 

I started playing the Age of Mythology Extended Edition, and aside from a few passive bugs and issues, the game is working great. The look however, is seriously lacking. I played this game when it first can out many years ago, and for some reason this newer version of it looks worse. Characters have boxes for heads and limbs, as in the number of polygons comprising units is for some reason far lower than it used to be. Even in cutscenes the models look terrible. I don't understand why this is, and cannot find any way to up the look of the game, and as a returning fan, this is very annoying. I assume there is just something wrong on my end, as the video in the game's trailer, as well as other content I've seen online do not look like this. Is there anything I can do to resolve this issue? I really want this to work properly.

Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What graphical settings is the game set to?

What are the hardware specifications inside your PC?


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

Processor: Intel (R) Core (TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz
Installed RAM: 16.0 GB
System Type: 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor

And I'm not sure for the graphical setting of the game, how would I check/alter them? 

(Not very tech-savvy) 

Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Open to game and make your way to the options menu. There you should find video setting. What are they listed at? Have you tried turning them up?


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

There's my problem. I can't find any options for video. There is resolution, and some specific options for effects (such as water and shadow effects), but I can't see anything that would fix my problem. And here is a screenshot of the settings window:









Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to upload your screen shot again, it didn't seem to load.


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

It seems to not want to take the link.

Try this: "/6LWDls3" at the end of imgur . com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That worked!

Is that your highest possible resolution?

Are you sure that this isn't what the game is supposed to look like?

How old is this game? is it designed for Windows 8? If not, you may want to run it in compatibility mode.


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

That is not the highest resolution, I just lowered it so I could have the game open as a window and not take up my entire screen, but that in no way affects the graphics quality. 

And it is definitely not how the game is supposed to look. I've looked over gameplay from other people online, and my game is very messed up. The main issue is the character models and their lack of polygons. 

This updated version of the game came out about a year ago, so it should be working fine and look significantly better.

Thank you for your continued assistance!


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I second MC17 try compatibility mode.


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

How do I enable compatibility mode?
(I'm playing through Steam, if that matters)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

I followed the steps on that page, and maybe it's just me, but the textures do look a bit sharper, but that may just be a placebo effect. But the bodies still look wrong. They still look like they're lacking polygons, and a few other visual bugs, such a snot changing in appearance as they are upgraded.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any way you can grab a screenshot of it?


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

Try "/a/RsuMG" after imgur . com

The one with the guy in the upper right hand corner is a screenshot I got from a video I found on Youtube, and the other image is one from my own game.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You never listed your GPU, what is it? Are you using Intel graphics?

If so, use the Intel Driver Updater tool to see if there are any newer drivers.

Seems like this game does have graphical issues:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/331147?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Seems? LOL


How about the OP list his entire PC with speccy. Give him the drill MC17 :grin:

No use is speculating.


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 965M

And according to the updater tool, there are no more recent versions I can use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That should be more than powerful enough to handle the game. Instead of verifying the game, let's try a reinstall of the game itself. Perhaps a graphical texture pack is corrupt.


----------



## TroyC (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh man, I assume that would lose all my progress in the campaign missions, and it took me a week or two of heavy playing to beat them all, and I would hate to have to replay them to unlock them all again. I could try it, but I wouldn't want to do it for a while, that way I can have some time with the game and not have to go through everything again, and so soon after just having finishing it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

TroyC said:


> Oh man, I assume that would lose all my progress in the campaign missions, and it took me a week or two of heavy playing to beat them all, and I would hate to have to replay them to unlock them all again. I could try it, but I wouldn't want to do it for a while, that way I can have some time with the game and not have to go through everything again, and so soon after just having finishing it.


You can backup your save files before reinstalling the game.

I found 2 sites giving different folder locations. Don't know which is the correct one though...

C:\Documents and Settings\(username)\My Documents\My Games\Age of Mythology
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Age of Mythology\savegame folder


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may be able to save the process as Koala suggested, but I'm not sure why else you're having this issue.


----------

